# Mount Low 'Regina' AM/CCM/AOS



## tnyr5 (Aug 27, 2017)

Here we go again. Dealing with this thing is becoming difficult. 
Assuming no blasts, there will be 20. 




[/url]Mount Low 'Regina' AM/AOS[/IMG]


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 27, 2017)

Look out -- there is a monster in your bathtub!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 27, 2017)

Did that come up from the drain? oke:
Keep us posted.


----------



## blondie (Aug 29, 2017)

Wow nice plant, yes i can see why its difficult to deal with, looks like there an octopus in ur bathtub.


----------



## tnyr5 (Sep 8, 2017)

[/url]Paph. Mount Low 'Regina' AM/AOS[/IMG]


----------



## Secundino (Sep 8, 2017)

wow!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Sep 8, 2017)

Secundino said:


> wow!



Ditto. What would this plant need for an FCC?


----------



## tnyr5 (Sep 8, 2017)

Probably to not be an albino lol.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 8, 2017)

Beautiful!


----------



## Justin (Sep 8, 2017)

OMG that is amazing.


----------



## Don I (Sep 8, 2017)

Holy smokes. It looks like a mountain alright.
Don


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 8, 2017)

Linus_Cello said:


> Ditto. What would this plant need for an FCC?



Get it re-judged and find out


----------



## tnyr5 (Sep 8, 2017)

In all seriousness, it would have to:
- go before a team that understands it was underscored (It has an 81), and that the other awards to the cross are its siblings and therefore cannot be disregarded.
-bloom in natural light so the flowers don't nod as much
- have all the flowers on the spike open at once when a judging was happening
-exceed the color intensity of the awarded bloom
- exceed the size of the previous bloom, which was unusually large 
at 19cm (and slightly augmented due to it being held horizontally during transport so it would fit in the car)
That's a lot of stars to align.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 8, 2017)

tnyr5 said:


> In all seriousness, it would have to:
> - go before a team that understands it was underscored (It has an 81)
> - have all the flowers on the spike open at once when a judging was happening
> -exceed the color intensity of the awarded bloom
> - exceed the size of the previous bloom



Yes, probably. Do you have to have all the blooms open for a quality award with the AOS?


----------



## tnyr5 (Sep 8, 2017)

No, but only the open ones really count. Last time it was judged, it only had 3 per stem open (timing and temperatures prevented me from waiting)


----------



## abax (Sep 9, 2017)

I judge it 100 SlipperTalk Award! It's gorgeous and who
really cares what AOS judges think anyway.


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Sep 9, 2017)

Very nice


----------



## monocotman (Sep 9, 2017)

You have a fantastic plant with stunning flowers that grows like a weed!
Who cares what level of award it has?
Well done,
David


----------



## NYEric (Sep 9, 2017)

Excellent! Bryn Marr judging is 3rd Wednesday of the month, Stanford, Conn. is 3rd Saturday. If you need you can come here and we can go to Connecticut together.


----------



## tnyr5 (Sep 9, 2017)

Meh. I'm content with the AM for now. From a breeder's standpoint, the level of award isn't really important. Besides, it's too tall to fit in the car ^_^.


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 9, 2017)

tnyr5 said:


> Meh. I'm content with the AM for now. From a breeder's standpoint, the level of award isn't really important. Besides, it's too tall to fit in the car ^_^.



Sunroof with a clear dome cap 
Excellent


----------



## tnyr5 (Sep 9, 2017)

[/url]mt low regina[/IMG] Yeah.....those stakes are 3 feet tall.


----------



## Secundino (Sep 9, 2017)

Simply awesome.


----------



## Justin (Sep 9, 2017)

Wowza


----------



## Mathias (Sep 9, 2017)

Great plant!


----------



## MorandiWine (Sep 10, 2017)

I still cant believe that they gave that an 81. #LostFaithInJudging


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tnyr5 (Sep 10, 2017)

That broken toe must be making you grumpy.oke:


----------



## MorandiWine (Sep 10, 2017)

Dude it hurts so bad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wendy (Sep 12, 2017)

That is one gorgeous plant! (and flowers of course!)


----------



## e-spice (Sep 12, 2017)

Wonderfully grown plant with completely gorgeous flowers.


----------



## tnyr5 (Sep 12, 2017)

In sunlight.



[/url]20170910_104943[/IMG]


----------



## Secundino (Sep 12, 2017)

so ... clean! just the few necessary spots, no superfluous ornaments - and a wonderful yellow.

A wonderful plant and fantastic blooms.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 12, 2017)

Wow!


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 13, 2017)

Would the flowers display better on an arched spike?


----------



## tnyr5 (Sep 13, 2017)

Maybe, maybe not. I can't have it going out 4 feet in every direction lol.


----------



## emydura (Sep 13, 2017)

When you have multiple spikes I think it is better to stake them up high. Otherwise the spikes go everywhere and don't look great in unison.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 14, 2017)

The upper flowers are dropping downwards. I think lowii/hybrids do this less if the spike arches at the top; the flowers display better.


----------



## tnyr5 (Sep 14, 2017)

Ohhh, I see what you mean now. The upper flowers are not yet fully open. ^_^


----------



## Daniel Herrera (Sep 14, 2017)

Fantastic specimen!


----------



## gego (Sep 14, 2017)

This is fantastic, Tony. Very well done. Congrats:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## NYEric (Sep 14, 2017)

I would have taken it to judging. oke:


----------



## tnyr5 (Sep 16, 2017)

If there happens to be a judging when all 20 are open, I'll consider it.


----------



## MorandiWine (Sep 16, 2017)

tnyr5 said:


> If there happens to be a judging when all 20 are open, I'll consider it.





In the words of Arnold..."Dooo eeet! Dooo eeer naaoowwww!"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tnyr5 (Oct 11, 2017)

[/url]Paph Mount Low 'Regina' AM/AOS, CCM/AOS Photo by Sanjay Joshi[/IMG] Sanjay took a pic of it in its full glory.


----------



## GuRu (Oct 11, 2017)

Holy cow, what a great show. Looks like nicely flowering espalier trees.


----------



## emydura (Oct 11, 2017)

WOW what a display. I love the way the flowers are presented. The staking has worked out well.


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 11, 2017)

That is magnificent. Certainly worthy of a cultural award, too.


----------



## jimspaphs (Oct 11, 2017)

Ozpaph said:


> That is magnificent. Certainly worthy of a cultural award, too.


Yep very worthy.


----------



## monocotman (Oct 11, 2017)

Just stunning. The best multifloral photo for some time!
You should be very proud of this plant!
David


----------



## Justin (Oct 11, 2017)

Woah!!!


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 11, 2017)

Amazing plant, amazing culture.
If there was any way to take it back in, I think its due for an upgrade!

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Oct 11, 2017)

He did and it got passed. He must have pissed someone off.


----------



## tnyr5 (Oct 11, 2017)

It's just very difficult to get a quality award elevated.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 11, 2017)

WOW! :smitten:


----------



## NYEric (Oct 12, 2017)

Next time bring a box of chocolates and a nice Port wine!


----------



## tnyr5 (Oct 12, 2017)

There won't be a next time lol.


----------



## e-spice (Oct 12, 2017)

One of the most stunning paphs I've ever seen.


----------



## My Green Pets (Oct 12, 2017)

SlipperTalk FCC + CCE hereby awarded, sir. Outstanding show!!

Full plant + flowers photo requested!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 12, 2017)

CambriaWhat said:


> Full plant + flowers photo requested!



See here? 
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=44852


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 17, 2017)

That's a great plant... an awesome plant, yugeeee plant (POTUS voice)  :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Mathias (Oct 17, 2017)

Great plant and flowering!


----------



## tnyr5 (Oct 17, 2017)

It's in several pieces now. MUAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## juliana (Oct 18, 2017)

Wise move, you risked your back every time you lifted that out of the tub! Did I forget to say it's a beautiful plant? Well yes it is!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 18, 2017)

I want a piece. Mine is so slow growing.


----------

